# Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car?



## VAG Admirer (Nov 24, 2001)

I'm putting my car away for the winter and want to mouse proof it. I already know that they have invaded my garage and I can't seem to get rid of the little bastards. I've tried poisonous seed and sticky traps but they still persist.







Any suggestions would be greatly welcome.


----------



## SoTxBill (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (scottg)*

use decon bait in the garage.. use moth ball to place on the engine.


----------



## VAG Admirer (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (SoTxBill)*

Whats decon bait?


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (scottg)*

buy a box of laundry dryer sheets, place them throughout your car everywhere.just make sure you buy a scent you like


----------



## VAG Admirer (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (tobiwonkonobi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tobiwonkonobi* »_buy a box of laundry dryer sheets, place them throughout your car everywhere.just make sure you buy a scent you like









I've heard of this method. Do you know if it for sure works?


----------



## 20Vbunny (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (scottg)*

Get a kitty








free bump


----------



## VAG Admirer (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (20Vbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20Vbunny* »_Get a kitty








free bump

I've seriously considered it.


----------



## ghostridermk317ozf1s (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (scottg)*

Hey scott, I was at a guy's farm one time and saw he had a super old model T or something in the barn. The wheels were up on blocks and he had put poison all around the blocks, so the only way they could get into the car is if they walked through the poison first. Actually it was the guy who owned "Vandecor" west of town. He restores cars and he's a farmer, they know everything about varmits!


----------



## VAG Admirer (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (ghostridermk317ozf1s)*

I've also heard of putting Comit around the perimeter of the car, apparently it burns thier feet when they touch it.


----------



## fuknmuvn (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (scottg)*

i heard cyanne pepper was good for burning their feet and noses too


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (scottg)*

Suggestion:
I got this advice from an exterminator.
Take used cat litter and sprinkle it around the perimeter of your garage. The scent of Cat Urine in the litter will alert mice/rats to the presence of a predator. 
It works for about two weeks. But that's enough time for them to find another hiding place. If they persist, then I just resprinkle with more until they stop coming.










_Modified by lnoriel at 9:45 AM 12-7-2004_


----------



## Fantos (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (lnoriel)*

I heard this from this guy at work. Put steel wool on the rat holes, the little bastards will eat though it. Now you can imagine what it will do to them







other than cutting up their mouths and digestive system it won't taste so good







. Keep replacing the wool and the mice will start disapearing.
I had a cat on a mildly infested house, few weeks later after witnessing the gore the problem was solved. RIP "GATO"


----------



## GotAudi (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (Lazboy)*

hey to get rid of the mice.. sound funny but it works awesome.. just take a trip under your house and in your garage with some MGD thats right Miller Genuine Draft and some shallow bowls. Mice dont have diaphrams so they cant burp... basically their lungs explode. should get rid of them in a month or so. but if your a member of PETA you must already love the things. on the cars mothballs and also ammonia in open glass jar will detract them. (Though the car will smell of ammonia... but all i do is have the car detailed and they get rid of it.


----------



## Fantos (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (GotAudi)*

burning feets and noses, cutting up digestive systems, rats blowing up. Anything to rid of the F###ers.

















_Modified by Lazboy at 2:33 AM 12-14-2004_


----------



## VAG Admirer (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (GotAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotAudi* »_hey to get rid of the mice.. sound funny but it works awesome.. just take a trip under your house and in your garage with some MGD thats right Miller Genuine Draft and some shallow bowls. Mice dont have diaphrams so they cant burp... basically their lungs explode. should get rid of them in a month or so. but if your a member of PETA you must already love the things. on the cars mothballs and also ammonia in open glass jar will detract them. (Though the car will smell of ammonia... but all i do is have the car detailed and they get rid of it.

A great idea indeed. I can't stand those little bastards. The only problem is that the MGD will probly 
freeze pretty quick in the hellish Canadian winter.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (scottg)*

On a similar note: You are not alone with this problem
http://apnews.myway.com/articl....html


----------



## Jeramiah (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (lnoriel)*

Get out the BB Gun !







you know you want too LOL!! I seen you killing those Crows this summer LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

if no other important animals such as pets will be in there, i would suggest poison pellets around the tires, also tape over your exhaust outlet and your intake snorkel opening.
that or adopt a cat from a shelter or something, the minimal pet maintenance will benefit you greatly, of course do not place poison down if you get the cat


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (L33t A2 Jetta)*

get a snake. cats are so over rated. lol. 
or lay some meat down and get all of them at once inject some type of piosion.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_get a snake. cats are so over rated. lol. 

Naw, Cats will not hunt if too well fed but if you take care of them and every week or so suspend food fo 24 hours it will retrigger the preditor in them. Enough to get them interested in small moving objects not enough to starve them into leaving for greener pastures.

_Quote »_
or lay some meat down and get all of them at once inject some type of piosion.


Poison. I'm against it on so many levels. Including having poison around yourself. 
The steel wool in the tailpipe and intake is an effective block.

TBerk


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (scottg)*


----------



## Maverick6 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (scottg)*

Dude i thought i was the only one who had a problem like that.
I got a DUI back in october and my car just sits. and a week or two ago when it was actually nice out i popped my hood to check on something, and a god damm mouse was sittin right on top of the intake mani.. good luck bro

_Quote, originally posted by *scottg* »_I'm putting my car away for the winter and want to mouse proof it. I already know that they have invaded my garage and I can't seem to get rid of the little bastards. I've tried poisonous seed and sticky traps but they still persist.







Any suggestions would be greatly welcome.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_get a snake. cats are so over rated. lol. 
or lay some meat down and get all of them at once inject some type of piosion.

Neither the snake nor the Cat will survive in an unheated garage in a canadian winter. The lowest recorded temps so far have been -38 c


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (LubsDaDubs)*

all the methods will work. the dryer sheet method is easiest to perform and there is no poison, kat litter etc. involved, its also a one time deal in the fall place it throughout the whole car and in the spring remove it-that simple! besides then your car has a nice fresh scent as well, not some poisonous odor


----------



## Bishopwiz (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (tobiwonkonobi)*

f the mice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the beer idea







I'd like to be around when the poor sap catches his first and last buzz. I heard a restoration guy on TV say that the steel wool in the tailpipe was the way to go. Good luck


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (LubsDaDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LubsDaDubs* »_Neither the snake nor the Cat will survive in an unheated garage in a canadian winter. The lowest recorded temps so far have been -38 c


If it's THAT damned cold what mice are you worried aout?

TBerk


----------



## A1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (TBerk)*

biggest mistake is leaving your doors open... close your doors and it makes it harder for them to get into your interior area... haha







another way to totally eliminate ALL of them at the same time is to- run a copper wire from your distributor back underneath your car and around to your gas filler nossle... run the wire down as far as you can into your filler neck... no wire up a remote start and lable the button on your remote start "mice killa" be sure to A. have a full tank of gas... B. be far away when you decide to kill them... this is not the best for your car but it does get rid of the mice ill garentee that


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (A1alexander)*

I've never had a problem with mice but a friend who owns a small grass field airstrip says that moth balls work nicely to keep them out of his planes.
What about leaving some anitfreeze sitting out in bowls? Animals seem to like it and I don't imagine they would survive after drinking it. Added benefit is that it won't readily freeze.


----------



## GrayRayT (May 20, 2003)

i've been away at school and for 2 months my car has been sitting in the garage without ever being turned on. so today after i recharged my battery i decided to run the engine. engine runs fine, but then i noticed a sh*tload of empty birdseeds behind my car. just out of nowhere. i assumed the worst, and unfortunately i was right. i ran the engine again and this time gave it some gas a few times. now there was even more birdseed that shot out the exhaust. so i kept revving the engine higher to get out as much of that crap as i could.
now my main concern is if there's more stuff in my exhaust. obviously there's mice that crawled into it with the birdseeds. but i didn't see any mice shoot out the exhaust, just the seeds. how far up can small animals crawl through the pipes? i could imagine them going as far as the downpipes. can they go even further than that? i just hope i don't have dead mice inside my motor. wouldn't they shoot out the exhaust if i gave it gas?


----------



## jetterTDI (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (CarLuvrSD)*

GotAudi & CarLuvrSD, your killing me














! Actually that's the only use I'd have for MGD! 
Moth balls, I've tried it, the mice snacked on it! DeCon works but you better hope they go off and die outside of the car. I like baited traps. You need to be pro-active but, you know where the carcasses are. Don't like when my summer car stinks `till the Fall!
Any other suggestions?


----------



## a67driver (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Whats the best method for keeping mice out of my car? (jetterTDI)*

redents cannot tolerate the smell of cedar...place trays of arromatic cedar shavings inside the car and under the hood....no mice,rats or any other rodent will even come near your ride


----------

